# Teal tags??



## tradhunter98 (May 21, 2015)

Who's put in for them?  The deadline is here soon!!


----------



## rnelson5 (May 22, 2015)

I have to build up priority points before I will get picked again


----------



## jritchey65 (May 22, 2015)

call me dumb on this one but....what is this teal tag deal? ive never heard of it?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 22, 2015)




----------



## mlandrum (May 22, 2015)

Me Too?????????


----------



## ghadarits (May 22, 2015)

If you don't know what they are you don't have enough priority points to get them from being rejected in the past so you won't be getting any anyway. 

Some people have been known to sell their tags but they come at a premium. $$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## mattech (May 22, 2015)

I got denied again.


----------



## g0nef1sshn (May 22, 2015)

I dont even try anymore.


----------



## Water Swat (May 22, 2015)

This is so 2010.


----------



## king killer delete (May 22, 2015)

Water Swat said:


> This is so 2010.



Yep and have u sent a Nic  PM yet


----------



## Flaustin1 (May 22, 2015)

I got drawn!


----------



## fishtail (May 22, 2015)

Flaustin1 said:


> I got drawn!


Dat's because you sent the money in with the application.

D'you look to see if they were for Cinnamon?


----------



## Coach Reynolds (May 22, 2015)

Don't do this to'em fellas!!!


----------



## tradhunter98 (May 22, 2015)

Me and a buddy pooled our money and had enough to buy a tag off a old man last year. He got lucky and seen a band so he got to use the tag...


----------



## TireKicker (May 22, 2015)

Water Swat said:


> This is so 2010.



More like 2003-2004


----------



## rnelson5 (May 22, 2015)

TireKicker said:


> More like 2003-2004



And it still works every year....


----------



## tradhunter98 (May 22, 2015)

rnelson5 said:


> And it still works every year....



Works to inform those who are unsure to put in for the draw, we duck hunters have each others back!


----------



## g0nef1sshn (May 22, 2015)

rnelson5 said:


> And it still works every year....



I get my tag ever year except this year? why would that happen I dont know.


----------



## bakershaker21 (May 23, 2015)

*jritchey dont listen to them*

These guys on here do this every year they are jerking your chain. This is Luke hit me up if you want to hunt some this year


----------



## MudDucker (May 23, 2015)

One good thing about hitting 60, teal tags automatically issued with the lifetime license purchase!


----------



## tradhunter98 (May 23, 2015)

bakershaker21 said:


> These guys on here do this every year they are jerking your chain. This is Luke hit me up if you want to hunt some this year



Spoil sport....


----------



## king killer delete (May 23, 2015)

bakershaker21 said:


> These guys on here do this every year they are jerking your chain. This is Luke hit me up if you want to hunt some this year


First let me say this. If you  duck hunt you should know the rules. IF you are a real duck hunter you will know the real deal and some one should not have to teach you how to read the regs. But if you get all your information from TV and the Internet what do you expect. The regs are out there on paper and in the cloud. Some folks are to lazy to read the regs and then we wonder why you have folks scouting on  line


----------



## g0nef1sshn (May 23, 2015)

i get one every year? this isnt real?


----------



## bakershaker21 (May 23, 2015)

I



I'll spoil it every time to help out an old friend


----------



## T-N-T (May 25, 2015)

I buy from king killer.  He has been around so long that he has like 100 of em stocked up.


----------



## T-N-T (May 25, 2015)




----------



## tradhunter98 (May 25, 2015)

TopherAndTick said:


> I buy from king killer.  He has been around so long that he has like 100 of em stocked up.



Must not ever kill anything??


----------



## jritchey65 (May 26, 2015)

ohhh I see now.  guess I need to sell all my stuff now and quit duck hunting now since I didn't know this.


----------



## T-N-T (May 26, 2015)

jritchey65 said:


> ohhh I see now.  guess I need to sell all my stuff now and quit duck hunting now since I didn't know this.



Its OK,  just read on and learn.  This is a learning forum.  A place of sharing and helping.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 26, 2015)

Whutz a teal and how you kill 'em ??


----------



## tradhunter98 (May 26, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Whutz a teal and how you kill 'em ??



Gotta get dem teal taggzzz first.


----------



## rnelson5 (May 26, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Whutz a teal and how you kill 'em ??



You ever been snipe hunting???? It is pretty much the same thing.


----------



## Bambi (May 26, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Whutz a teal and how you kill 'em ??


Trash duck. Ain't worth killing or eating.


----------



## jritchey65 (May 27, 2015)

rnelson5 said:


> You ever been snipe hunting???? It is pretty much the same thing.



first thing that came to my mind once I figured it out.


----------



## jritchey65 (May 27, 2015)

TopherAndTick said:


> Its OK,  just read on and learn.  This is a learning forum.  A place of sharing and helping.



just glad im on the other side of the fence on this one now.


----------



## king killer delete (May 28, 2015)

Bambi said:


> Trash duck. Ain't worth killing or eating.



The old Doctor of Luv has killed his share and be around along time. He knows about them teals


----------



## g0nef1sshn (May 28, 2015)

rnelson5 said:


> You ever been snipe hunting???? It is pretty much the same thing.



Hey now, thats a real thing!


----------



## Bambi (May 30, 2015)

king killer delete said:


> The old Doctor of Luv has killed his share and be around along time. He knows about them teals


Now I'm putting 2 & 2 together. Lol. Lovin the humor


----------



## mark29860 (Jun 27, 2015)

Maybe I should play the Powerball and Mega millions I got my nonresident tags first time out


----------

